# odd colored schwinn



## ozzmonaut (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I saved this pic from somewhere on the cabe. I'm hoping someone could post better pics and close-ups of the color. I'm thinking of repainting my 48 in this color scheme. Thanks for any help.View attachment 57694


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 13, 2012)

i've seen the same pic over on sbf. geoff(greenephantom) has one that color(i think) and there was a whole thread talking about it.love that color scheme.


----------



## mruiz (Jul 13, 2012)

Bike belond to Scrubbrims ( Chris). I think it Sold.
 Mitch


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it two-tone green or black and light green?


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Thread?*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dealt-with-Vintage-Bicycle-Shop-in-Stanton-CA.  Isn't this the thread discussing this bike?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 13, 2012)

bikeboy1340 said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dealt-with-Vintage-Bicycle-Shop-in-Stanton-CA.  Isn't this the thread discussing this bike?




That was my bike which sold on ebay to greenephantom and has nothing to do with the thread above as I am not in CA, I wear pants, and I ain't shady.

Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris, correct me if I'm wrong...but didn't you buy that green Schwinn from Pete?


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Mistaken*

Scrubbinrims,

I am mistaken and I am sorry.  I read the two posts and assumed everyone was talking about the same bike deal.  I had no intention of spreading bad words about anyone.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey scrubbin. Is there anyway you could tell me a little about the color scheme? I have a 48 hornet I bought from the original owner. He repainted it over 50 yrs ago. I tried to save the OG paint but no chance. I'm hoping to recreate this two-tone green and distress. I just like the look of that bike. I'm also curious if the patina on the colors caused darkening or fading. Or you can just sell me the one you got from cadillac kev


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 13, 2012)

I did buy that bike from Pete and upgraded and corrected a few items before selling it.
Not being a Schwinn guy (and thinning out postwar bikes), I let it go when I picked up the Majestic badged 2-tone red 41 straightbar, not have the desire for two similar models.
I don't let extremely rare bikes like that go, but the 2-tone red is equally as rare.

No hard feelings 1340, just wanted to be clear that thread wasn't me.

Ozzmonaut,  I don't have any close ups, but reach out to greenephantom...but that particular color looked yellow in natural light, greener in shade.

Chris


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup, I now own the bike pictured at the top of this thread.  Arrived safe and sound, very pleased with it. OH'd the hub and replaced the brake pads with fresher ones, switched the rear sprocket to an 11 (from a 10) and messed around with the chain, OH'd the bottom bracket because all the shipping motion knocked loose some crud in the frame which of course stuck in the bearing grease.  Rides great and gets stares and questions from folks familiar with the Schwinn line.

I inquired about this color scheme on the Schwinn forum, sounds like it's a rarer color combo than I realized when I bought it.  No one seems to know much info about the origin of this color combo.  Current theories are that they were special orders or small batch test colors that didn't catch on.  Seems to be a '53 - '54 color.  Buddy of mine had some pics saved of a Wasp frame/fork/guard in this color that he passed on buying, Wasp intro'd in '54. 

Looks to be Windswept Green with Black, but at the moment don't have any Windswept Green original paint parts to put it up against.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks, I was pretty sure it was black. At least that's what I was telling everyone but another member had mentioned that it may be a very dark green. A friend of mine painted a bike that I helped him build in pretty much this color green and black, but a very custom layout. It was a green from krylon so I may take the paint cap and see if the shop near me can match it in something besides acrylic enamel. I hate using krylon, but I suppose I should keep it as an option if their green matches this one pretty close. Are there any areas where the paint has faded or darkened with age?


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 14, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> ....I inquired about this color scheme on the Schwinn forum, sounds like it's a rarer color combo than I realized when I bought it.  No one seems to know much info about the origin of this color combo.  Current theories are that they were special orders or small batch test colors that didn't catch on.  Seems to be a '53 - '54 color.  Buddy of mine had some pics saved of a Wasp frame/fork/guard in this color that he passed on buying, Wasp intro'd in '54.
> 
> Looks to be Windswept Green with Black, but at the moment don't have any Windswept Green original paint parts to put it up against.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




I have a boys unequipped cantilever frame version in that color that I think is tagged Wasp.  I also saw a girls version pictured by a hobbyist (that he declined to sell).


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm using the original components from my 48 , along with their current patina. So I will be distressing the paint to match. However, as I have never seen a schwinn with this green up close, I have no idea how the patina would look. I feel that a light green like this would darken with age in areas, rather than fade. Any ideas. I also just picked up a 50 straightbar out in the country for $50, so I might be replicating another odd color scheme. Too many projects at once. Not my fault when they keep coming up.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 17, 2012)

If anything it seems like the color has faded on this bike.  In certain lights there's a yellow hue to the paint.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2012)

I think this is the same color.It a green and black combination.I was told by someone that it is a limited color combination that ran about a year.I dont know what it is called.Can anyone out there give us a history lesson??


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 23, 2012)

I did a quick color test on a black guard with some paint I picked up for .99 a can at Ollies. It looked like a good match at the time so I grabbed 3 cans. How close am I? I know it's hard to judge from pics compared to in person. The flash made it look more yellow, but that kind of supports Scrubbinrims comment about looking yellower in light and greener in shade.View attachment 58785


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 23, 2012)

That girl's Leader looks familiar, I think I've seen that photo before.  Is there a special color treatment to the light?  Black bottom, chrome top?  Looks like a super clean example.

Yeah, hard to tell from a photo, especially since you said that the flash makes it look more yellow.  My first impression was, hey, it's way too yellow.  If luck is with me I'll have some original Windswept Green to compare my bike to pretty soon.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry Ozz, I thought from the first picture your bike was a faded green. I didn't know it was more towards yellow. The Leader is definitely a light mint-type green.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 23, 2012)

My other choice is Krylon Satin pistachio. It was actually my "go with your gut" choice, as I have actually seen a bike painted with it. It has been awhile though and I will have to go back and look at the bike again. Maybe I can get a pic of the other bike . It is pistachio and black. I'll try to get a pic up soon.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's the pistachio. It looks a bit too green right now, but it is a satin, so it may look better when it dries.View attachment 58894


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 23, 2012)

Since this will be distressed, I may do a base coat of the yellower color, then go over it with the pistachio. Then as I rub through that to distress it, it might simulate fading. I appreciate opinions on the color. I have had type 1 diabetes for 13 years so my vision isn't 100%. They all look pretty close to me. But that pistachio is likely too green. I might try lowes hardware next.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 24, 2012)

Pistachio looks pretty close to me.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jul 24, 2012)

I still have another color to look at. The pistachio looks pretty dark compared to the first bike, closer to the second. And for a satin paint it is super glossy. Glossier than most glossy paints. In fact it still looks wet even when dry. Were it more "satiny" I think it would suffice. We'll see


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 15, 2012)

I know it's been awhile, but I've just recently gotten started on this little venture. I've been concentrating on getting the tank paint and "patina" right first, since it has the most detail. I'm curious of something else. Was there any evidence that the original bike in this color had the Schwinn script on the tank? I've used a vinyl material used for making stencils and taped it over a paper copy of the Schwinn decals, and used an exacto knife to cut it out. It has enough stick to hold to a surface but doesn't stick to the paper enough to make it hard to remove. I've tried this a couple of times and painted test objects to practice. I feel comfortable putting on script in the green color, but I don't see evidence of any on the original. Figured I'd ask people more knowledgable than myself. Anyway here's a pic of the tank so far. Need to smooth out the patina a little with some rubbing compound which will also remove just a bit more of the rusty brown. Pinstripes aren't perfect but on the bike you can't see both sides at once. I've painted the guard and fork but no patina on those yet. Frame is almost ready for paint. I might start a build thread but not sure. View attachment 65345


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 15, 2012)

I realize how lousy the perspective on that pic is. The angle makes the bottom half look really bad because more of the underside of the tank is showing. I'll get a better pic up after the camera batteries charge. Thanks for any info on the script or ideas on color or patina. i.e.how's it look so far?


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 16, 2012)

Yup, mine had decals, now they're quite faded and worn.  I'd have to go look to be 100% sure, but think they were the typical Phantom style Schwinn script.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 16, 2012)

I guess that would be the gold/black script. I guess I could apply decals and distress those too. My other option would be to cut two stencils. One on the outside of the borders on the lettering and one on the inside. Then use the first one to paint black and put the second stencil on and paint that gold. For some reason I just imagined this one with green lettering.


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 21, 2012)

*The Photos You Requested*

Hello Ozzmonaut,
This is Pete.  I sold the bike to Chris.  I saw this thread a while ago and have been digging around for the photos.  Finally found 'em ! !  
Hope they help, Pete


----------



## ozzmonaut (Sep 22, 2012)

That did help. thanks


----------

